# Hog pen?



## GrunterHunter (Feb 23, 2008)

Would like to build a hog pen but I don't where to start.  Can you give me some ideas on size and materials needed.  It will give me and my sons something to build together.

Thanks,

GH and company


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 23, 2008)

You looking to hold domesticated or wild hogs?


----------



## GrunterHunter (Feb 23, 2008)

*Wild*

Wild ones.  Got a quote for a 128X80 pen for $2871.00  but he hasn't told what it will be made of or how high it will be.  I have always love to hunt hogs and I though I would raise a few.  I just want to do it right and not get screwed.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd start out small if it were me...........most folks fare better with several smaller pens vs. one big pen. 

The first requirement is a shaded place and you will have to keep water going in it for the summer months.

I recommend cow panels with the corners covered with something to prevent climb outs. You will also need a couple feet of panel as a border around the edge at the bottom, to prevent them from rooting out.

I would use wood posts anywhere two panels join together but you can get by with metal T-posts in the gaps.

When you get ready to build on you can use one existing side as a starting point but you will need it ''blinded'' with something like particle board so the hogs can't see each other and want to fight through the fence.

That's a few of the things I've seen work..............


----------



## GrunterHunter (Feb 23, 2008)

*Smaller pen?*

Why would you want other small pens vs. a large one?  What if I keep on Large boar and about 5 sows???  would the other sows and the boar kill the pigglets?


----------



## caught (Feb 23, 2008)

seems like you asked this last year?


----------



## GrunterHunter (Feb 23, 2008)

*Little Help!!!*

I was asking for help around this time but I got little input so I put a hold on things.  But as luck would have it I am getting a mature boar hog around 250 lbs. for free named Jr. however I've got to act fast or he is going to be put to rest.  Currently I'm feeding him but his owner is a little hot headed.  I need all the input/help I can get before I start next week on my pen.  It will be built right or wrong this time for Jr.'s sake!!!


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 23, 2008)

If your in a hurrybuild a round pen fron horse panel take four and they'll bend to make a circle. They are 16 foot long and sale for 50 each at tractor supply. Then go ahead and build your big pen later. When you have a sow about to drop you can put her in it and won't have to worry about the piglets.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 23, 2008)

GrunterHunter said:


> Why would you want other small pens vs. a large one?  What if I keep on Large boar and about 5 sows???  would the other sows and the boar kill the pigglets?



Yes...........I would seperate em unless it's time to breed em.


----------



## GrunterHunter (Feb 23, 2008)

*Design?*

So how should I design this pen, like a dog pen?  Pens with seperate compartments for sows and a large lot for breeding?  Can someone point me to a diagram or drawing on how it needs to be set up?


----------



## kornbread (Feb 23, 2008)

ill send pics of mine in the morning


----------



## GrunterHunter (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Kornbread!!!


----------



## bladerunner55 (Feb 24, 2008)

will you be baying them with dogs?


----------



## GrunterHunter (Feb 24, 2008)

Right now I am trying to get their numbers up around here.  Then I'll let the dogs come in.  But I've got to get this pen built this week!  Need some input on how to lay this thing out.  In other words right now Macon Bacon!!!


----------

